# Brackish water slam of sorts with monster reds - Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

12-20-2012
Brackish water slam of sorts.
Had the pleasure of meeting David, his son Andrew, and Bill from Minnesota. 
I originally wanted to fish the afternoon with the tides and to also let the sun come out and warm things up, but the crew had to be at the airport at 3:30pm, so we had to do a morning trip and be off the water around 1pm. Because of the cold weather the night before and nearly 3” of rain the past few days, the water was very muddy which meant lots of fresh water. I had the guys slow down their presentations almost to a dead still and work areas that should have still been holding fish, even with all the rain. 









I hit ledges and drop-offs that started around 3 ft and dropped off to 6-10 ft.; this is where I had a feeling the fish would be staged. It turned out to be a good choice. On our first stop, Bill boated a bass, and I was immediately a little concerned, (did we get too much freshwater for the area I was fishing?), but a few minutes later Bill boated a nice 17” speck, so I felt better and decided to hang around this area for a bit. We had a few more hits and then the bite shut off so we moved downriver to a flat where I was hoping to find some reds in very shallow water warming themselves on the muddy flat bottom. But they were nowhere to be found. 
I stowed the Minn Kota and decided to move way down south to much cleaner water. We arrived to find very nice water, and started fishing depths from 3 –10ft, but didn’t even get a nibble.
I was really wishing we could have fished the afternoon bite, which would have brought in some much needed saltwater to the upper bay area, but we kept our fingers crossed that the tide would help us out if we could hit it just right. The tide started to come back in so I made the long run back upriver to a cove where I’d caught some decent reds on some of my past trips.










Not long after we arrived I saw Andrew bowed up and I could tell from the way the drag was screaming, it was a good fish. I told him to play the fish carefully; this reel had 10 lb Berkley Ultra Braid with 15 lb fluorocarbon mono leader. I like using the lighter braid because it casts twice as far as 20 lb braid and 10 lb braid usually is much stronger than 10 lbs. Andrew worked the fish like a pro with just a little coaching. The fish put up a dramatic battle and walked him around the boat twice. Andrew’s arms were shaking with both strain and excitement and when the fish finally surfaced and I netted him, Andrew couldn’t believe how big it was. We hauled up a whopper 41” beastly red. We all high-fived and took a few pics and then released this monster back into the river.










We fished this area a while longer with a few more bites from trout and then I heard Andrew say, “I’ve got another one!” Andrew gave the rod to his dad to fight this one, and Dave did an outstanding job battling the bronze bruiser. Dave saw how powerfully Andrews’s fish was, so he took his time and after he walked around the boat once we had his fish in the net. The fish measured at 35” and had some cool spots. I checked the time and we had to haul butt back to the ramp to get the guys to the airport to make their flight.

















We had a great inshore trip even though the bite was a bit difficult.
We didn’t catch loads of fish today, but we did manage to put some quality fish in the boat. No fish kept on this trip, but I’ll be hitting the water again this weekend.

Baits used were Berkley’s famous gulp baits; from 3” shrimps to 6.5’ jerk shads in a variety of colors and MirrOlure’s Paul Brown in a variety of colors.









Thanks for stopping by, and Tight Lines.
John


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Snidely put, underhandedly delivered and_ above all_ else, that looks like a tremendous result in these conditions.

Great Job John, you really are making me jealous, but keep an eye out, you never know who's watching!!


















​


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Good job!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RU (May 1, 2010)

Haha!! Oh, my shameless shadow.... what would you do without me?:thumbsup:


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

RU said:


> Haha!! Oh, my shameless shadow.... what would you do without me?:thumbsup:


:whistling:


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

This is shameless that a local captain can't let another captain post without interference and_ put-down_ comments. Is there no professional respect for another Captain's accomplishments and efforts to satisfy his clients.

Let the clients decide who they want to ride and fish with, there is no need to build ones self up by putting another captain down. Colorful clothes and clown like attire may be important to some, but others may want to just catch fish and have a good time.

Tight lines and good fishing to All!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

RU said:


> Haha!! Oh, my shameless shadow.... what would you do without me?:thumbsup:


 
_*Shameless?*_

_*Don't you "Endorse" Penn Reels? As much Junk as Penn is putting out currently that would be considered pretty Shameless. I do hope they have to pay you to talk..........*_





.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

RU said:


> Haha!! Oh, my shameless shadow.... what would you do without me?:thumbsup:


Eric, werent you banned previously banned for crap like this. why cant you just leave John alone. it really makes you look bad. kinda childish!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sequoiha said:


> Eric, werent you banned previously banned for crap like this. why cant you just leave John alone. it really makes you look bad. kinda childish!


 

*Thanks Kenny, and we agree.*

*.*


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow. Glad we don't have to deal with that crap in Panama City. I guess anyone can go buy a boat nowadays, wear a pretty jersey, and call themselves a professional. Guys with fictional egos that get off on putting other people down never last long in this business. Think of it as natural selection.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep!!! The mysterious thing to me is you never see said individuals fishing any local (Emerald Coast Redfish) tournaments. I guess the shock of not kicking everybodies butt, might be too much for some!!!!:devil2:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

RU said:


> Haha!! Oh, my shameless shadow.... what would you do without me?:thumbsup:


Yes, because we all know that you invented fishing in the upper bay systems...all hail RU! We bow down in your presence!!

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

knowphish said:


> Yep!!! The mysterious thing to me is you never see said individuals fishing any local (Emerald Coast Redfish) tournaments. I guess the shock of not kicking everybodies butt, might be too much for some!!!!:devil2:


Couldn't have been put better. Its one thing to be good at something, but to be good at being good is a whole different ballgame. The best never say a word. They are humble and treat their peers with respect and are thankful for what they have accomplished.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

RU, come to Panama City at the Tyndall bridge March 3 and put your money where your mouth is. We'll gladly accept your donation.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

I will have the all you can eat popcorn with plenty of butter! Oh and a Large diet coke and that box of butter fingers. How long has the show been on and have I missed much of the show?

These look like good seats here. Lets sit and enjoy the show!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

captwesrozier said:


> I will have the all you can eat popcorn with plenty of butter! Oh and a Large diet coke and that box of butter fingers. How long has the show been on and have I missed much of the show?
> 
> These look like good seats here. Lets sit and enjoy the show!


 

*Wes, *
*Extra Butter on the Popcorn and a Box of Butterfingers............Then a DIET Coke??????*


*My Sister does the same thing. *


.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I prefer Coke Zero!!! This ought to be great!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Great report John. Is that Eric's only shirt?


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt John

You are almost to a 1000 views:thumbsup:

Not bad for an inshore fishing report:thumbsup:

capt wes


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Any comment Eric? Can't be good for buisness.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Who needs to watch over-dramatic soap operas when we got PFF!!!

Alex


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

could somebody please start a pissing contest on a post I submit so I can get this much exposure. just hoping....


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## RU (May 1, 2010)

This is an absolute riot! You guys are on to me!!


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

tailfisher1979 said:


> RU, come to Panama City at the Tyndall bridge March 3 and put your money where your mouth is. We'll gladly accept your donation.


I think this means he's turning down your offer!!!:whistling::whistling:


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt Pat

You start one and I will piss on it!!!!!

Capt Wes Rozier


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

This thread may hit 2000...unbelievable:no:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

tailfisher1979 said:


> RU, come to Panama City at the Tyndall bridge March 3 and put your money where your mouth is. We'll gladly accept your donation.


why would he do that?? he would get beat by locals! He has gotten his ass kicked for so many years in out of town tournaments and had partners quit on him why would he show up to run off with his tail tucked between his legs in a local event


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice work capt john. Always a great report! Unlike some other people!!!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps they met at the ramp while launching and agreed to run to different spots, then call the other if they found fish?

Sounds like an inside joke to me, considering Capt. John's answer.

Jim


----------

